# Why was "Chant" so hyped?



## Horace Rumpole (Apr 4, 2010)

Although I think "Chant" by The Benedectine Monks Of Santo Domingo is quite good, I never understood why it was a pop-chart hit in Spain (if that's true). There are certainly other Gregorian Chant recordings that equal the album in my opinion.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Marketing?

That's the territory which controls pop-chart hits after all...


----------

